# BACK IN BUSINESS...FOR NOW: Gov't workers return, deadline clock restarts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BACK IN BUSINESS...FOR NOW: Gov't workers return, deadline clock restarts*

*PRESIDENT OBAMA SIGNS BILL* passed by Congress that ends the partial government shutdown and raises the debt ceiling, but leaves unfinished any long-term agreement over the nation's fiscal future.


*How lawmakers voted on the budget deal* | *READ: Senate bill to fund gov't * *Furloughed workers to get back pay *
*Fed employees back to work Thursday* | *VIDEO: Who's to blame?* | *Yosemite reopens immediately after vote*
*House stenographer dragged off floor after protest* | *VIDEO: House vote disrupted*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

When you heard this, did anyone else wonder how they're going to resolve anything before the middle/end of January considering they're not going to be working at least 75% of the time between now and then? The house is only scheduled to be in session 23 days between now and the end of the year and the senate schedule I found only goes until Veteran's Day.

http://majorityleader.gov/calendar/113thCongressFirstSession.pdf
http://www.senate.gov/legislative/resources/pdf/2013_calendar.pdf
http://www.tricare.mil/tma/congressionalinformation/downloads/2013recesscalendar.pdf


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank God the 17% Govt shutdown is over. Now the employees that got to collect unemployment and now will get backpay can blame Rs. Add this to Cory Booker getting elected to continue the NJs free fall towards Detroit...at this point im praying I live long enough to see the Civil War


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Thank God the 17% Govt shutdown is over. Now the employees that got to collect unemployment and now will get backpay can blame Rs. Add this to Cory Booker getting elected to continue the NJs free fall towards Detroit...at this point im praying I live long enough to see the Civil War


I hope I live to see the Civil war or revolution too.


----------

